
8ninths’ Holographic Workstation for Citi Financial Trading - yread
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h2ulk1_GKg
======
osullivj
Nice demo, but it will never get real adoption for the same reason that 3D viz
never got trading floor buy in:
[https://etrading.wordpress.com/2006/05/31/visualizing-the-
ma...](https://etrading.wordpress.com/2006/05/31/visualizing-the-markets/)

